# Burl ID help



## davebug (Apr 11, 2012)

I picked this up from a woman here in NYC she said she had had it for over 15 years and was using it as a table. I will now attempt to give as much information as I can. A blank cut from it that is 2⅝ x 11 x 20 inches weights 11.2 pounds, and has a 6.4% moister level according to my meeter. The bark on it was about 1 inch thick soft and spongy. I'm very new to working with wood do I need to still seal the new cuts with its moisture content at that level or is the sealing just for woods with a higher level? Here are some photo's and scans. The three scans of the wood at the bottom are all of the same blank one dry and 2 wet the wet ones are just two sides of the wood.

[attachment=4131]

[attachment=4132]

[attachment=4133] [attachment=4134] [attachment=4135]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

Ambonya I'm pretty sure, and it's NIIIICE. 

Did you really cut that blank from that slice? :stop: 

I hope you're kidding.


----------



## phinds (Apr 11, 2012)

that middle, horizontal, pic looks a lot like camphor burl, but the top one doesn't.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it hard or soft. MC should not be an issue. If it is hard I agree with Kevin-soft Redwood- mostly because they made a lot of tables out of redwood.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

Mike I didn't guess redwood burl. My guess is Amboyna.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 11, 2012)

I think Mike was saying if its hard then he agrees with you. If its soft he thinks its redwood.
I have no clue. I think its Purtywood Burl :scare:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry kevin, I guess I was not clear. Hard I agree with Amboyna.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry Mike I didn't get it. 

:dash2::dash2::dash2:

The only reason I beat my head against the wall is because it feels so good when I stop. 

:wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin no big deal- Maybe Jarrah also.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 11, 2012)

I dunno what it is but since you allready started choppin it up, I'm interested in some pen blanks if your gonna post some of it for sale!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2012)

Also If I had it I would cut it up also. What the hell are you going to make out of it like that.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2012)

Amboyna seems like a reasonable guess... It has a wonderful sweet smell that's unmistakeable. Redwood would be considerably softer as has been mentioned and no sweet smell. There are a number of Aussie burls that can look like that as well(red mallee comes to mind and perhaps atypical morrel or jarrah burls). Whatever it is, it's lovely... If you'll send me a piece of it, I can tell you for sure whether it's amboyna or not just by smelling it.


----------



## davebug (Apr 11, 2012)

I did start to cut her up like I said I'm the noobest of all noobs of wood working. I really wanted to make some scales out of it, plus my wife said it could not sit on the floor of our workout/computer/wood shop room in our apartment, and it would not fit on a shelf as it was. So I cut the largest rectangle I could out of it. From now on I pledge to ask if in doubt before I cut lol. 

As for the smell I didn't think to give it a smell when I cut it. Not really sure how hard is hard but here is what I can tell. Taking the probes from my moister meter here is how I can press them into the following woods that I have. 

Walnut goes in about 4mm
Redwood goes in all the way about 8 mm
Bubinga goes in about 1.2 mm
Wood in question goes in about 2.5 mm

I am willing to get rid of some of it but since I have no idea what type of wood it is or what its worth that may have to wait a little bit. Hopefully the above info may may help it along.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

Put me on the list of interested wood buyers if that is what happens to some of the wood.


----------



## davebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay so while laying in bed last night I thought of this, not sure if its a good, bad, or great idea. If any of the above posters think they may have a better chance of naming the in question wood if they had a sample, send me a PM with your address. I will cut up a chunk of it and mail you a pen blank. Since I have more then I need, kinda want to know what the heck it is, and my apartment could stand to have some space back. Some one just needs to let the noob in the room know what size a pen blank is . Hopefully then we will know what the wood is and I can trade some of it off to you guys.

So if you have attempted to help me above and would like some free wood shoot me a PM. I will probably get the band saw out of the closet on Sunday, so please let me know by then.


----------



## davebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Ahh posted and had another thought to include. Let me know in your pm if you want just the darker wood, just the lighter wood, or a blank with both.


----------



## rockb (Apr 12, 2012)

davebug said:


> Ahh posted and had another thought to include. Let me know in your pm if you want just the darker wood, just the lighter wood, or a blank with both.



Hey Dave, spongy soft bark and the looks of the "inside" makes me say redwood burl......have hacked a lot on that stuff....... In fact, I've got a potful sitting out in my shop....... Very nice slab you've got there. BTW, pb's of that quality can go in the 3 to 5 buck range depending where you're selling. Glad to see you on the WB Dave....... Rocky


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dave, I think probably Paul Phinds is our resident expert on ID at least he has looked at a lot of it. Most everyone I think is joking with you about send for Id. We are always trying to get wood. I think hardness is deceptive with burls-by their nature they are different.


----------



## davebug (Apr 12, 2012)

I know people where joking but as ive got more then ill ever use and have this burning need to know what it is...the wood I use is 1x6x⅛ inches a man only needs so many razors and most should have different scales. I don't want anyone to feel like they are taking advantage of me. My mom always taught me its nice to share your treats with others so its in my nature to share everything and anything I have. After all its only wood I hear the stuff grows on trees.


----------



## meridian (Apr 13, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: This is Ambonya Burl an known as Lioness Blood its old Groth an the Cap is soft, Mike I beleave I sent you a piece didnt I its cap was soft to. Ive worked with Ambonya burl for a lot of years an this is a nice piece to. Below is a Ambonya Lioness Blood burl picture an its rare to find the Lioness Blood so congrads on your find
> Roy



Dave
Now that you answered my questions in PM about what kind of woodworking you do. IF you have that size (2 x 2 x 14) after your done cutting this piece of burl please let me know. I know you sent some pen size blanks out thats pretty cool. Larry


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 13, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: This is Ambonya Burl an known as Lioness Blood its old Groth an the Cap is soft, Mike I beleave I sent you a piece didnt I its cap was soft to. Ive worked with Ambonya burl for a lot of years an this is a nice piece to. Below is a Ambonya Lioness Blood burl picture an its rare to find the Lioness Blood so congrads on your find
> Roy


Looks like "denim pine" Just Teasing you Roy


----------

